# Best Jobs For IBS D



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

I was wondering if you can tell me what are the best jobs to have when you have ibs d.

As for myself, Ive worked in advertising and public relations for year. I remember traveling for work for several years and it was awful waiting in line at the airport lines, standing in the aisle to use the small bathroom, doing presentations, having business meetings, taking public transportation - all the while trying to hold my bowel movements. The only way i was able to work was if i didnt eat. And suffice to say, my metabolism got all screwed up and i gained additional weight. Now, I opt out of taking medicine. I used to take lomotil and it just stopped working for me.

Having ibs d means uncontrollable diarrhea and the need for a bathroom close by whenever nature calls. What are some conveninent and comfortable jobs to work at?


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Office based, with a convenient bathroom? I suppose work from home would be ideal. But I manage in the office. I have more private bathrooms I will choose when things are bad. And I have a godawful commute I suffer through.


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

I so wish I could work from home. I see a lot of friends with government jobs and they get to telework 3 or 4 days a week. That would be heaven for me but I can't get in anywhere. Unfortunately, jobs advertised as "work from home", like customer service, order takers, call centers etc. don't pay enough. It's so depressing. I know I'm a good employee - I just need to be near a bathroom and not have a long commute where I might get stuck in traffic. All of those things just stress me out even more.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have bad stomach routes to get in to work on days I dont feel good. Like ones where I know where all the bathrooms are in case I need to stop. I also use Waze so I try not to get myself stuck in horrid traffic. I think to myself, worst case scenario, pull over on the highway and go in the woods?


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah, I take back roads in case I do have to pull over in the woods. Have t.p. and a change of clothes in the car. I still wish I could work from home. Where I work now, the bathroom is a two and a half minute fast walk away. (Yes, I timed it.)


----------



## lametcalf (Aug 24, 2021)

sorry for bumping but does anyone here have a suggestion for me too
I've just quit my job
need some tips(


----------



## Popo_Lino (Oct 11, 2021)

An online job will suit you for sure! there're many places to seek. try doing smm or something like cold-calling marketing. Working online has a few key benefits - you can often set your own hours, work from anywhere in the world, and sometimes even make your own schedule. If you're looking for more flexibility and freedom in your career, an online job may be a good option for you. If you will choose cold-calling I can suggest you a virtual phone number for that like this service. I use it myself and works perfectly for getting in touch with my clients.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

Also check out fiverr and upwork. Maybe there's some smaller jobs you can take in the meanwhile, things from data entry, voice acting, and much more.
But honestly, if you treat your IBS-d you can go back to a job in-person, or even manage to work in-person if they let you have some flexibility (more bathroom time, or hybrid work-from/home and in office).


----------

